# New Poster Old Member



## vindaloo

Signed up here 8 years ago and completely forgot about it! Just rediscovered and I promise not to forget about this time.

A big fan of Seikos. Current have SARB017 Alpinist, Turtle PADI and an SBDC053.

My apologies for duplicate post, typo in the previous post and couldn't figure out how to edit it, is it possible to edit and delete on here?


----------



## wrenny1969

Welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight

back...!


----------



## Cassie-O

vindaloo said:


> My apologies for duplicate post, typo in the previous post and couldn't figure out how to edit it, is it possible to edit and delete on here?﻿


 Welcome back! I think you may have to reach 50 posts before you can edit and you cannot delete posts. There is an edit button under your comment, (once you hit 50, I think) however you only have approx 15 minutes to edit it. If you require a post to be deleted or a topic to be moved to a different section, ask a moderator such as: @Roger the Dodger, @mach 0.0013137, @scottswatches, @Always"watching", @jasonm, there will probably be more moderators but I can't remember them at the moment! Look forward to seeing your collection! :king:


----------

